
Motivator – Quotes that motivate You sent daily - krsj
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/motivator-quotes-that-motivate/id942291951?l=lv&ls=1&mt=8
======
Animats
_" If a pretty poster and a cute saying are all it takes to motivate you, you
probably have a very easy job. The kind robots will be doing soon."_[1]

 _" You can do anything you set your mind to when you have vision,
determination, and an endless supply of expendable labor."_

 _" Because nothing says "you're a loser" more than owning a motivational
poster about being a winner."_

[1]
[http://despair.com/collections/demotivators](http://despair.com/collections/demotivators)

------
krsj
Motivator is a notification based application with notifications that you will
be looking forward to everyday. Carefully picked quotes that would motivate
you. Words are so powerful that reading a notification could give you that
extra strength you needed.

